#   >     -11

## RC3F

-11

  2 -7   -11

----------


## martin

To isartw
       -11.

----------


## RC3F

-11  2 -7

----------


## UA4HLE

,RW4HTG,    11.   - .

----------


## ut7ub

> 500    
>  -11 2 -7 2 -72


  -11,    .
     400,    . -72 .
-7   ,  ,       
    .     -   -  ,      .      .
 .    .      -
 .

----------


## bubble gum

.     ,    12 .       .     572  -11 .   .     572.

----------


## bubble gum

, .      -74   .    .        ,        :Smile:   - ,   ,   .

----------

> ....   Ameritron AL-572B,    -11.   -   ,   24    .


 ,  -11 24- ??

----------


## furor

-11  400 - !        ,
 TS930,756PRO,  .     "TONE"   
  230-250,   SSB  CW     
180-200  Ua=2000v.          .
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## furor

,  400  ,      ""

TVI,      QRO.  ?

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## ut7ub

> -11  400 - !        ,
>  TS930,756PRO,  .     "TONE"   
>   230-250,   SSB  CW     
> 180-200  Ua=2000v.          .


       ,    .  
      " "    .
   .          .
 ,   , ,     .            .   

http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/990320.htm
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/941229.htm
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/14.htm
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/LAMP/5.htm

----------


## VE3EUT

> isartw
> 
> ....   Ameritron AL-572B,    -11.   -   ,   24    .
> 
> 
>  ,  -11 24- ??


, 24

----------


## martin

Ameritron AL-572B -      2- -11???

----------

> ut7ub
> 
>    .
> 
> 
> ! 10   -7,       .   ... .


,  1996   246 ( 7,     )      (  )  ""  .     - ,  ,  . ,    "" (     9 ),  .   - 2  .   ,    ....     - . (...)

----------


## RZ3ARM

> :
>  UY0UY   !


        ?

----------


## Afox

> mikke
> 
>    500    
>  -11 2 -7 2 -72
> 
> 
> -7   ,  ,       
>     .     -   -  ,      .      .


       UT7  :Wink:    .

  ,          .

    .

73 de Serge!

----------


## rv3mi

> ,   - L7  L8.
>       .


L7 - .60; 7 ;  7 .;    5 .

L8 -  50 .;  2,5 .;  1,5; 25 

      :-)

28, 24, 21, 18 - L7
14 -    
10, 7, 3.5, 1.8 - L8

----------


## rv3mi

UA1FA

----------


## rv3mi

sPlan 6.0.0.1

----------


## RZ3ARM

> UA1FA


     ?   1,
  100?

----------


## RZ3ARM

> 100?


       1.

     .

1)   ?
2)     ?
   ,     ,  .

----------


## RZ3ARM

*rv3mi*
  .
           .
          1600  1750 ?

----------


## 1117

11    .
  RW6MP,     3- .
,    Ua=1200 (1500 - ???) ,     - * =800-900   Ua=500* .
    ?  ?

----------


## 1117

> 1117
> 
> ,    Ua=1200 (1500 - ???) ,     - * =800-900   Ua=500* .
>     ?  ?
> 
> 
>    ...


,       .

----------


## 1117

> ,    --->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


  ,       ,              1200-1500 .

----------


## rv3mi

!
   :

                -11?
( U=180;  .  40-55)

P.S.      ,   82 - 127/220-50
    ?

----------


## rv3mi

...
  100 - 150 ,   82  .
  133?

    ?

----------


## rv3mi

:-)



 :Wink:

----------


## rv3mi

,     :-)

----------


## rv3mi

,   :-)

      ,       " "  .

----------


## Old man

> -11  400 - !





> SSB  CW     
> 180-200  Ua=2000v.          .


http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=13527&start=30
  14:24

----------


## UA9OC

> .
>   ,......
> 
>   !.  . ,   ,    .   
>  - . (-  , !) ?
>     ,       .


 :   ,  ,        , -    , *  ,*         ,     :-).(,    :          ,   ,    ,      -   "",  )

      ,  ,    -   ,     -    -   .
     ,  ,  ,   -     .
 -    ,  .
 -(  ,      ),   -      .        .
!  UA9OC/9

----------


## vic_212

To -DL2BDA
    . :          ,   -       
(  -   !!!)

----------


## DL2BDA

To vic 212

     :  1,2  ,     ,  .     .     ,     4   .   ,   . Hi!

----------


## UA9OC

> To UA9OC
> 
> ,    300165    350.   ....
> ....
>  .... 
> (-/.....  ...
>   ..../
>   ALC....
>  ...  .
> ...


   ,   . .
 " "      ....   -   .
       -       ,   -  ,  -   :-).       .
  .
 - ,  20    . -   ,   :-).
.
 UA9OC\9

----------


## DL2BDA

To Oldmen

      .     ? 
        2- 71.        ,    .81  ,  .    2 813 (13).    
, ,  .    ,       .    -   .  ;

http://www.members.westnet.com.au/page3/index.htm

----------


## DL2BDA

To alex74

 //    /**/   .   ,    ./  /: AVR.       .    ,      . c      .   90S2313,90S8515,  iny15.    .       .      EAGLE
    .  PDF     .   ?.

----------


## vadim_d

> 35   ,    100     .  1  -    1 .


,             .     -    .

----------


## DL2BDA

To Old man 

,   , ,    .      .

   ,       271
        .

73!

----------


## Old man

> 271
>         .


  .   :Laughing:  .    ,      (...  ) . 
,  ,      .    .   . ,        . ,    .     .   .        . ,    (  ),    1     .        .



> 


,     :  :  .
   "...      ...".        . ,     -    .    ... .  :Laughing:

----------


## UA9OC

> ....   .        ....


  -    :-)




> UA9OC, 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ,     .
>    "...      ...".        . ,     -    .    ... .


     .       ,      ,   ,       .   ,     -   ...:-)   ,    . 1200       .     ,        .          ? :-)

----------


## Old man

> -


.       (800  1400 ) ,  -  - .  "",     (    ). ,      , ....   .       :  : 




> .


-   . ,   .   .
.   -   0.8 .   -   200 .   -    :Crazy:  .
! 73.

----------


## UA1ANP

> ...      .    -   ....


*  , ?*  :Embarassed:

----------


## Old man

> -DL2BDA
> 
> ...      .    -   ....
> 
> 
> *  , ?*


,   .
   ,         .      .   ()   ,   .    "  -     ". ,  ,  ,  - .   ,      ?   ,    .

----------

